# B.Longum



## 23664 (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi,I was hoping someone may be able to help - I am trying to track down where I can buy the probiotic b.longum - but without any of the other bacteria such as lactobacilli/acidophilus included?I have searched everyhwere, and have had no success. Can anyone help please?regardscampb


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I found a site www.customprobiotics.com which seems to have it in a powder.Its in the U.S. I haven't bought anything from them, but looks as if they make custom blends as their name suggests,gilly


----------

